# eachgame.hk



## AtomicBlue (Feb 3, 2012)

anyone buy any acekards from eachgame.hk? i want to know if the flashcards they sell come with the anti counterfeit sticker. thanks!


----------



## defunct32 (Feb 8, 2012)

Try going to acekard . com website and look under Reseller, those sites are trusted sites approved by the Acekard Team themselves. I cannot vouch for eachgame. hk since I have never bought any thing from there.


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 8, 2012)

defunct32 said:


> Try going to acekard . com website and look under Reseller, those sites are trusted sites approved by the Acekard Team themselves. I cannot vouch for eachgame. hk since I have never bought any thing from there.


thanks for replying. i just went ahead and bought 2 r4i gold from eachgame.hk intead.


----------



## defunct32 (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a problem. Let us know how it goes? Reliable, etc, thanks. ;D


----------



## TinyBilbo (Feb 11, 2012)

defunct32 said:


> Not a problem. Let us know how it goes? Reliable, etc, thanks. ;D


I've used eachgame.hk about a dozen times, without any major problems.
I don't think my acekards are fake, tbh I've never really checked.
The only issue I had with eachgame (formerly goldenbridge),
was that a replacement touchscreen for a dslite was'nt great,
calibration was off and could'nt be fixed, I just replaced the whole lcd and touchscreen (also from eachgame,
and then everything was fine.
I've had them deliver to 3 different countries without hitch too.
Just remember, that a lot of what they offer are chinese clones, so replacement batteries, lcds, etc will suck,
unless you get original parts (ie nintendo, or MS).
In other words you pay for what you get...


----------



## defunct32 (Feb 11, 2012)

TinyBilbo said:


> defunct32 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a problem. Let us know how it goes? Reliable, etc, thanks. ;D
> ...



I see, I see. Usually for game parts like PSP batteries, NDS screens I can get it at my local game store and they're all original products endorsed by respective companies (Sony, Nintendo), but flashcards or products that advocates piracy are hard to get in my country and I always have trouble getting things online... Especially payment method and difference in currency (I'm in Asia).

But good to know eachgame.hk is reliable ; )


----------



## TinyBilbo (Feb 12, 2012)

defunct32 said:


> I see, I see. Usually for game parts like PSP batteries, NDS screens I can get it at my local game store and they're all original products endorsed by respective companies (Sony, Nintendo), but flashcards or products that advocates piracy are hard to get in my country and I always have trouble getting things online... Especially payment method and difference in currency (I'm in Asia).
> 
> But good to know eachgame.hk is reliable ; )



Well I'm from the UK, but live in Mauritius, I've had them deliver (usually by DHL, although if I'm not in hurry, just HongKong airmail), to my UK address, to my home in Mauritius (Indian Ocean), and also to an address in HK itself, when I was visiting family there. So i don't think ordering something to Asia would be a problem, provided your local postal service is reliable (and honest...).
I use them, despite the extra postal cost, becuase you simply cant find a the bits they sell, here (Mauritius), and they still work out cheaper, than any local company that might stock the items.
I use my Paypal account, and not any CC or debit card btw.
Also they put that the items were gifts, so as not to have to pay import duty, when I had them delivered to UK.
All-round I'm very happy with them...


----------



## defunct32 (Feb 13, 2012)

So have you (OP) got your Acekard 2i yet?



TinyBilbo said:


> defunct32 said:
> 
> 
> > I see, I see. Usually for game parts like PSP batteries, NDS screens I can get it at my local game store and they're all original products endorsed by respective companies (Sony, Nintendo), but flashcards or products that advocates piracy are hard to get in my country and I always have trouble getting things online... Especially payment method and difference in currency (I'm in Asia).
> ...



I will order an Acekard 2i from them with my brother's PayPal end of this month, hopefully there's no hitch or issues! ; )


----------



## Kong Fan (Mar 10, 2012)

A friend ordered an Acekard 2i for me from eachgame which arrived last Tuesday after 2 weeks. The box and seperate label both had Acekard.cc on them and no anti clone label on the back, when i put AKAIO 1.8.9. on the micro sd it said clone 5 your Acekard may be a clone which it clearly is. on their website they are clearly advertised  with Acekard.com on the card and box, was not a happy chap. Have just been informed that they sell both .cc and .com and my mate had ordered the .cc by accident.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 10, 2012)

Ordered a EZ Flash iV from them approximately 3 weeks ago, they gave me a tracking number to some hk website that would never update. I filed a complaint and asked for a refund, yet they told me to wait a few more days for it to arrive as customs can be a bitch. Apparently it takes over 20 days to leave the distribution center


----------



## Skyhigh5 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have bought from this company a couple of time ( about 8 times)

overall i will say that i am pleased

However some of their items are not too great, like replacement parts can wear down a bit fast, and some shell cases need adjustments but they are good for the price.

While i have never ordered acekards from this company i have ordered pretty much all the other flashcards, they have all so far worked without any problems.

Air mail usually takes about 15 days to most places in the states , but alot of the times they take alot longer i am talking about 40 days... I have had one of my orders from them shipped via airmail that took about 43 days to arrive..

My advice is if you do buy from them and choose air mail expect to wait up to a month if not more , if you buy alot of things just pay for ems or dhl its worth it. I have bought items and paid for ems and dhl before i have NEVER had problem with those shippign services coming late. Dhl china came in about 4 days, and ems only took about 6 days very worth it.

Lastly they have fairly good customer service from my experience they answer emails promptly and assist you with your orders fairy well. HOWEVER when i have had problems with a few of my orders they take A WHILE  to resolve the problems and by a while i mean weeks... First if your shipment is late by air mail all they will keep telling you is to ''wait''.
If someone is wrong with your order that arrived it takes weeks for them to resolve the issue for you and unlike their fast responses when you need assitance ordering or just a general question when something is wrong with your order they take alot longer responding to you.

DO NOT expect to get top notch quality items from them , the items are usable and id say pretty good. I mean for the prices they have they are worth it however if you want something that will last you years and more durable then perhaps try ordering from somewhere else.


----------



## alphamule (Jun 17, 2012)

Mentioning flash carts, I was annoyed because they all vanished off the site when I ordered, but after going back to the site to leave some reviews on the shell replacements I ordered, I saw flash carts again.  D'oh!  At least I got pretty much what I paid for, though.  Oddly enough, they gave me a pair of 850mA GBA batteries instead of 1 each 850mA DS/GBA batteries but my DS was already modded to take them.    I don't feel like paying full shipping just to get 1-2 items so the carts will just have to wait.

The GBA shell had everything except for a few parts.  No hinges and the existing hinges had a different color of cover so... bah.  There was also another piece that is not matching on my system now which is slightly annoying.  Since it was so cheap and I was mostly getting it for the buttons (that I lost), I think it was worth the price.

The DS shell even had hinges already mounted which saved me a major headache on top of the G**d**n ribbon cable that is ever-so-happy to just be ruined.  Yeah, Nintendo and elegant designs don't go hand in hand but this is an Eachgame review, heh.  They had the cable so if you're wanting to do a case swap, get a couple of the cables, too - you won't regret it!

They took about 2 work weeks which is decent from China.  Less than 14 days when most places estimate 10-25 days.  The shipping seemed realistic and is separate from items (no 'free shipping') so take that into account if comparing prices.


----------



## BerserkLeon (Aug 9, 2012)

alphamule said:


> Mentioning flash carts, I was annoyed because they all vanished off the site when I ordered, but after going back to the site to leave some reviews on the shell replacements I ordered, I saw flash carts again.  D'oh!  At least I got pretty much what I paid for, though.  Oddly enough, they gave me a pair of 850mA GBA batteries instead of 1 each 850mA DS/GBA batteries but my DS was already modded to take them.    I don't feel like paying full shipping just to get 1-2 items so the carts will just have to wait.
> 
> The GBA shell had everything except for a few parts.  No hinges and the existing hinges had a different color of cover so... bah.  There was also another piece that is not matching on my system now which is slightly annoying.  Since it was so cheap and I was mostly getting it for the buttons (that I lost), I think it was worth the price.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why this happens but it happened to me too. Might be when you get redirected to eachgame.net instead of .com ... I dunno. made me wary of the site for a bit until my package shipped though. It's on its way though.


----------

